# 50 Years YOUNG



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2013)

_Fifty years old, a half-century of living, sounds intense to some people who view aging as a curse. I think it's much better to see it in a more positive light, we're blessed to have reached the age we are and should make the most of our precious years left here on this earth. Live for today, look forward to the future, and most importantly don't make the mistake that so many folks make by living in the past.

On their 40th birthdays, some people start the downward spiral of negativity. Instead of celebrating their special day, they use it as a starting point to convince themselves (and those around them), that they are old. They may start repeatedly chanting sayings that refer to their age, their eyesight, not feeling twenty anymore, weary old bones, etc. They set themselves up for failure, not being able to fully enjoy their lives anymore. The mind is powerful to be sure, use it in your favor.

Aging is an inevitable and a very natural part of all life, we start to age as soon as we are born. Staying healthy both mentally and physically helps us feel better as we get older and helps us to function more independently in our later years. 

Simple daily exercise like stretching will keep us limber, walking will benefit both mind and body. Supplementing our diets with basic vitamins and minerals, including omega 3 fish oils will help us feel and look younger. If it's possible, getting outdoors in the clean fresh air works wonders, breathe deeply, so often we have shallow breaths.

Take some time everyday to enjoy life and nature. Watch a sunrise or sunset, gaze up into the night sky and marvel at the heavens, soak in the serenity of ducks on a lake, see the beauty of wildflowers in a field, etc. Life is good...embrace it. :topsy_turvy:

_


----------



## GDAD (Oct 16, 2013)

Seabreeze: your right been there done that now at 73 going onto 21, aint life great. My no.1 on the bucket list is to wake up tomorrow & have a great day like today!!:fun:artytime::cheers:


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 16, 2013)

Geeeze, I've been 'old' physically since my mid 20s so aging has come as no great deal, except for taking the process for granted and forgetting that it doesn't stay at the same level forever. 

   But it never precluded my enjoyment of watching the Universe happen.  The stars are just as fascinating as they were when I was a kid.  The sun still sets spectacularly occasionally. The roses don't smell as sweet but that's down to my sinus' being buggered.  They still look as good.

Couldn't do much of that exercise, stretching etc, it was what triggered the fibromyalgia and I'd be crippled for 3 days to pay for the good intention.
But there's an infinite variety of things we can amuse ourselves with that don't require a high degree of athleticism.  

I can't walk on the beach any more, but I can still look at it.  If I'm ever in the surf again it'll be for a final 'swim', but  I'm also missing out on the sand in the crotch syndrome and bluebottle stings, so there's a bright side to everything. 



Beneath the negativity and cynicism there still burns an appreciation of being here at all, in whatever condition that may be.  

(but don't tell Warrigal, she'll suspect I'm turnin' 'Pollyanna' or sumfink.)


----------



## terra (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm nudging 70 and honestly don't feel it.... until I look in the mirror.  




Sure... I no longer run as fast or jump as high but I do feel privileged when I look around and see someone my age (or even younger) that can barely walk.
At the moment, I'm seriously almost ready to buy a sit-on-top kayak to go fishing.... I can see myself paddling along a quiet stream or lake and maybe venturing out past the shore break on the beach, on a nice calm day of course. 

 I'm convinced I can do it... I only have to convince my wife now !  






This is my choice if it happens:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/-/300962421459


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 16, 2013)

Good luck with that Tezz, sounds a good plan. :thumbsup:

... except it's a single seater, so what's her job?  Calling you for dinner?  Tch, typical bloke toy.


----------



## terra (Oct 16, 2013)

Yep !..... it's a single seater for that reason !

Ya gotta remember,.... "He that travels alone, travels fastest".  nthego:


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 16, 2013)

... and cooks his own damned dinner!


----------



## terra (Oct 17, 2013)

ooooh,  eeeer,   aghhh !


----------



## Old Hipster (Oct 17, 2013)

Terra I say the same thing, I don't feel old until I look in the mirror.

I never whine about getting older, I am happy, very happy about it. I am really looking forward to getting out of the daily rat race. I'll be 62 next June, see I'm not old at all.

I've embraced every wrinkle and gray hair, I feel I have " arrived".


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 17, 2013)

Someone I know, still in his 50s and fit as a Mallee bull, says the best symptom of getting older is wrinkles, they're the only thing that doesn't hurt.


----------



## TICA (Oct 17, 2013)

terra said:


> I'm nudging 70 and honestly don't feel it.... until I look in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This made me laugh as I bought something similar a few years back but it was a two seater.  I have a lake across the street and had visions of going rowing every day.  Problem was that by the time I lugged it over there and got it into the water, I was too pooped to row!   Had it out in the lake twice then sold it.   Those two boat rides were pretty expensive as I didn't get what I paid for it.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 17, 2013)

When I hit the big 25 . . . hiked up to a mountain top and looked back at the valley below swamped in smog.  It was a sign . . .


----------



## nan (Oct 17, 2013)

I feel young in myself, its just my body is saying otherwise, I do feel very  lucky to have lived this long though, when I see so many young children  suffering these days with terminal illnesses.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 17, 2013)

I can remember back in the 50s thinking I will probably see the year 2000. Well, so far so good.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm convinced the precious young children in my life keep me younger....they light up my life and give me so much pleasure and laughter.  My mother's genes help as well....she lived to be 92 and would have lived longer but for an accident.  

I had so much anxiety about turning 50....then I failed a mammogram big time just before that b'day.  Hitting that mark all of a sudden got placed in a whole new prospective.  It's all in our attitude, friends, is it not?


----------

